# Journey to Mars (Delusions, Hope)



## sherief

Hello friends!

I wanted to share a piece for those that love film music fused with typical orchestral colors and want to go on an adventure!






All I can say is and since I'm sort of not good with self promoting here (or words to say to make you all listen to it LOL) if you guys liked it, I hope you all thumb it up and share it with others


----------



## intoTHEvoid

I just listened to your work and Im honestly quite impressed! There are lovely, beautiful and and epic moments in it, and it just strikes the right chords, for my ears at least. I love the build up from 7:15 to 8:15 for example, also from 9:10 onwards it is full of hope, longing and beauty. Also the quieter moments like 13:10 onwards are quite inspirational.
I will listen to your other uploads for sure. Keep it up!

Cheers:tiphat:


----------



## Mahlerian

If you're going to rip a motif out of a famous classical work (such as, say, the main theme of the first movement of Tchaikovsky's Manfred Symphony), don't keep using it over and over in case people didn't notice your appropriation the first time.

You can certainly imitate the popular film styles, but as a whole the piece doesn't feel like a single coherent journey. Listeners will be more engaged if you're able to get your ideas connected to each other better.


----------



## sherief

intoTHEvoid said:


> I just listened to your work and Im honestly quite impressed! There are lovely, beautiful and and epic moments in it, and it just strikes the right chords, for my ears at least. I love the build up from 7:15 to 8:15 for example, also from 9:10 onwards it is full of hope, longing and beauty. Also the quieter moments like 13:10 onwards are quite inspirational.
> I will listen to your other uploads for sure. Keep it up!
> 
> Cheers:tiphat:


Thank you so much for your very words  I do very much appreciate them and am glad you enjoyed it.



Mahlerian said:


> If you're going to rip a motif out of a famous classical work (such as, say, the main theme of the first movement of Tchaikovsky's Manfred Symphony), don't keep using it over and over in case people didn't notice your appropriation the first time.
> 
> You can certainly imitate the popular film styles, but as a whole the piece doesn't feel like a single coherent journey. Listeners will be more engaged if you're able to get your ideas connected to each other better.


Thank you for listening. I can see why you made the connection between the two themes. They do share two things, the first two notes going octave down but that is not what made it similar, it is the portamento string technique that triggered the similarity. Well, I won't argue with you there haha. But I can share with you that I very much have the greatest respect for Tchaikovsky and Classical composers. I love them very much and I live in that world daily and have disconnected my self from today's music so I can live in the classical world and gain life knowledge in that fashion.

Tchaikovsky was my first eyes into the classical music world years ago and I have since grew to study his works very closely and come to know and admire the great man through his diaries and words and of course his heart in his music. I've studied his works and grained it deeply in my vains that I perhaps humbly consider my self a student of his works. I may intentionally pay homage to his works as a sign of deep love that I have for him and perhaps to prove that he is part of me and without him I wouldn't be where I am musically. I also usually have it where i'm quoting a feeling he expressed. A feeling/impression he shares about life and at the moment, so do I. I consider him the true champion of the romantic era and Beethoven's favorite should he have to choose. I realize that last sentence is of course in my humble opinion and probably could be argued against easily but I believe his Heart in his music is far greater than his colleges was and that made a huge impression on me, perhaps the most impression of anything in my life.

I like to speak feelings and thoughts, the piece structure is a story taking you in different avenues. A book with twists and turns. thats how the piece is structured. I am not exploring musicality, I'm exploring emotions in a story telling fashion.

I hope that made sense and thank you for sharing your thoughts with me


----------

